# how do you get your rank up



## fish killer (Dec 7, 2009)

how do you get your rank up plz help me.


----------



## fish killer (Dec 7, 2009)

please put now


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man this should be posted in the general discussion board.. but post more and your "rank" goes up


----------



## fish killer (Dec 7, 2009)

i mean please put how


----------



## fish killer (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hel you'll be a White Marlin in this thread.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

here mabey this will help your rank....lol


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think if you buy some Pff gear it will help. You can get it here or at emeral coast marine. A couple of t- shirts and a Wednesday night meet up and you will be well on your way!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

This is just my own personal preference, but I look at this forum as an opportunity to participate with and get to know the local fishing community. For me, it shouldn't be about trying to get my rank up intentionally. If my rank goes up, great. If not, I'm not losing sleep over it. This isn't world of warcraft.oke



It's about posting reports, providing good feedback with others' reports, and furthering the sport of fishing. If you participate and have valid/useful things to say, then people with see that and respect you for it regardless of your rank.



Have a good one,

Alex





Edited to add: By the way, you can edit your posts if you typo. Check the top-right of each post for the option. I know I use it all the time, especially or late night posts when I'm not thinking straight. :doh


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not hard, but repeating your thread over and over won't help. Look through the posts, if you see something that peaks an interest...or ifin you have "valuable" information others might like/benefit from post or start a thread. Most of this forum is self explanatory......

OHHHHHHH by the way, I'll say it now and I'll probably say it later:banghead

When posting pictures click on this icon in the message header at the top=







It will ask you to BROWSE where the picture is. Choose the picture and make sure after every picture you hit enter so the pictures will line up and down instead of all the way over to the right. Then folks won't have to upload every picture and instead of wasting 5 minutes on a thread it will take a lot less time...

Heck, I've probably got at least 500 posts trying to explain how to post pictures:doh:letsdrink There are a few on here that just won't cooperate so I don't even wast my finger strength trying to explain to those:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have no idea how to get my rank up. :banghead:banghead:letsdrink But I think Ron (Tuna Man) has a better idea of how to do it.oke

<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px" id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Tuna Man</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblLastActive>Today @ 12:14:39 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblPostCount>5,917 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_lblVisitCount>20,975 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl2:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl2_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl2:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Telum Pisces</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblLastActive>Today @ 12:17:42 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblPostCount>3,987 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_lblVisitCount>15,695 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl3:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl3:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><A id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl3_hypWebAddress title=Web target=_Blank AlternateText="MemberList_Web"></A> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>John B.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblLastActive>12/7/2009 12:19:21 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblPostCount>3,596 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_lblVisitCount>7,011 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl4:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl4_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl4:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Clay-Doh</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>







</TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblPrimaryRole>Forum Members </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light noWrap align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblLastActive>Today @ 12:20:51 PM </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblPostCount>3,424 </TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_lblVisitCount>3,851 </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_butPrivateMessage title=PM border=0 alt=PM src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl5:butPrivateMessage> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 20px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers__ctl5_butEmail title=Email border=0 alt=Email src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" type=image name=_ctl1:ctlMemberList:ctlPanelBar:ctlMembers:_ctl5:butEmail> </TD><TD style="WIDTH: 40px" class=TableCell_Dark align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

^^WOW! i forget where you top out but that list has got to be blue marlin or something...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (12/10/2009)*I have no idea how to get my rank up. :banghead:banghead:letsdrink But I think Ron (Tuna Man) has a better idea of how to do it.oke
> 
> <TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 100%; BORDER-TOP: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT: 0px" id=_ctl1_ctlMemberList_ctlPanelBar_ctlMembers border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 30%" class=TableCell_Light><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Tuna Man</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light align=middle>
> 
> ...




:banghead







oops her's another one :banghead:banghead:banghead



Personally I don't give a crap about rank...BFD. What I'm more interested in is the community and friends that I have met here. Learning and helping others. Hell I dropped from the radar for a few months due to spending some top quality time with my son that came home to roost for 8 months. Now while in the military, I was concerned about rank, me making it.

Personally and this is me...Someone only concerned about climbing in rank here ... well you know.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/10/2009)
> 
> :banghead
> 
> ...


*

I know Ron. Justmessing with ya. Jason stoped by my house the other day and we got to discussing about your drop off the radar and how you came right back to posting up recently. You had a few people wondering about ya.*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (12/10/2009)
> ...


*

Hell I had to come back...was worried you would surpass me...







*


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

what good does rank do anyway besides braggin rights?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (12/10/2009)*
> ...


*

You could take a year off and that wouldn't happen. Hell you took a few months off and I didn't pull within spiting distance. I have to do better from now on.:letsdrink*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *choppedliver (12/10/2009)*what good does rank do anyway besides braggin rights?


It does not even give you that. I honestly never even look at post count or rank at all. If you open your mouth (keyboard) and contribute something positive on here, you will be accepted well. If you do the opposite, well, people will notice and let you know about it. This forum has always been good for the most part of not worrying about someone's post count.

There are other forums out there that will not even recognize you as a legit member till you have a bazillion posts. It's completely childish.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I had to go and look at my rank just to know where I stood..... LOL 

Is Telum going to be able to maintain this level of dominance after the move???? Or will Tuna Man take a commanding lead with no competitors???????

The suspense is killing me! (not really)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/10/2009)*I had to go and look at my rank just to know where I stood..... LOL
> 
> Is Telum going to be able to maintain this level of dominance after the move???? Or will Tuna Man take a commanding lead with no competitors???????
> 
> The suspense is killing me! (not really)


Haha. I have checked out the forum scene for Charleston. It's not too promising.:doh I'll probably become a resident alien of the PFF at that point.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/10/2009)*I had to go and look at my rank just to know where I stood..... LOL
> 
> Is Telum going to be able to maintain this level of dominance after the move???? Or will Tuna Man take a commanding lead with no competitors???????
> 
> The suspense is killing me! (not really)


HOLY COW ANGUS!!!!!!!! 

You will be on the top of that list real quick at the pace your setting!!!! oke

A Sailfish in just 8 months????? :bowdown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Run Dover (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (12/10/2009)*I had to go and look at my rank just to know where I stood..... LOL
> ...


Now thats funny.:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *fish killer (12/9/2009)*how do you get your rank up plz help me.


Congrats Fish Killer, you graduated from Snapper bait to Amberjack bait.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fish killer (12/9/2009)*how do you get your rank up plz help me.
> ...


That's funny as hell







. I wasn't going to post, I was going to send a PM...oh well


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (12/10/2009)*
> ...


Thanks Ron, im all cleaned out oh and I deleted all my pm's.:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Run Dover (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (12/10/2009)*I had to go and look at my rank just to know where I stood..... LOL
> ...




Thats right. I am a PFF junky! LOL


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

i wonder if its a young kid asking? maybe he is just curious??? deserves a lambasting maybe not??



sewing circle on guard!


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to be a level 42 dungeon master witha Mohawk grenade---anyone got one?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *yakfish (12/10/2009)*i wonder if its a young kid asking? maybe he is just curious??? deserves a lambasting maybe not??
> 
> sewing circle on guard!


If he cant take a joke this is probably not the place for him. No hard feelings coming from anyone on this thread.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *yakfish (12/10/2009)*i wonder if its a young kid asking? maybe he is just curious??? deserves a lambasting maybe not??
> 
> sewing circle on guard!


You may be right! Sorry for the derail. :doh

It was Jon, Chase,and Rons fault!!!!! oke :letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Run Dover (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *yakfish (12/10/2009)*i wonder if its a young kid asking? maybe he is just curious??? deserves a lambasting maybe not??
> ...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a pretty funny thread!!

Did that help move me up any????


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bump for moving my rank up to...can we just make this the useless post whatever you want to move your rank up to the next level???:clap


----------



## fish killer (Dec 7, 2009)

im 10


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (12/10/2009)*bump for moving my rank up to...can we just make this the useless post whatever you want to move your rank up to the next level???:clap


Jason!!! He's 10 and your dishin on him with "useless post"!! Save that stuff for Will!!! oke Hope you can sleep tonite!!! :letsdrink

Fish killer, rank doesn't mean much here unless you want to sell sumtin. 

Most high rankers on here just talk alot and have nothing better to do!!!! (No life!!!) :shedevil

Watch: opcorn He He


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Splittine (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (12/10/2009)*
> ...


I take full responsibility.:doh But Ron made me do it.:banghead I just want to know what I have to look forward to since I have topped out in rank. I think we need a new rank above white marlin.:moon

Fish Killer, 

Don't worry about your rank. You have already done better than most on here and posted a great fishing report as your first post. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Run Dover (12/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (12/10/2009)*bump for moving my rank up to...can we just make this the useless post whatever you want to move your rank up to the next level???:clap
> ...




Hey i resemble that remark!!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Keep posting kid, more you post the more you move up in rank i think. Oh, im sure the kid can take a joke its just that you guys are not funny.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK Ron, Jon, Chase and Jason!!!! Ya'll keep posting and running your rank upoke geeeeezzzzzzzzzzzz I'm trying for Great White or maybe Blue Whale????:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jon, you keep giving stuff away brother....wait till I come over again:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jason (12/10/2009)*
> 
> Jon, you keep giving stuff away brother....wait till I come over again:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


Come on over. I'm sure I can find some more stuff I don't want to move.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *yakfish (12/10/2009)*Keep posting kid, more you post the more you move up in rank i think. Oh, im sure the kid can take a joke its just that you guys are not funny.




sorry we didnt pass your funny test! if you cant take us messing with somebody then you sure dont need to be around when we really get on somebody:reallycrying


----------



## yakfish (Mar 5, 2009)

I doubt you have ever passed a test. You missed the point.......again.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Some people just lack a sense of humor I guess guys lol 



:crying


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey ya'll!!! I'm 1 more ahead of ya'll!!! oke:letsdrink 1 more closer to Great White/Blue Whale:usaflag:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

3 more posts, and I get a free crockpot and a jacuzzi tub!!!!:moon


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

one


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

No two


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

No three more post.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Next, I am trying for the time share and a toaster oven! oke


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fish killer (12/9/2009)*how do you get your rank up plz help me.


Well Chris called me today (he has kept this under wraps) and told me that he was giving away a CD recorder as a once only deal to the first person with 6,000 posts...well here is my 6,000. Thanks Chris, I know I will enjoy the player/recorder

http://www.allprosound.com/catalog/productdetails~fprodid~3861~item~Tascam-CD-RW900SL.htm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

6K post :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown You won the jack-post:moon:bpts Chris told me that he was going to give me a new Steyr 7-08 when I hit 7K so I gotta get ta work!!!:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## mizzle (Dec 17, 2009)

> *Team Bloody Waters (12/9/2009)*here mabey this will help your rank....lol


LOL


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

> *Splittine (12/9/2009)*Hel you'll be a White Marlin in this thread.






hahaha This is true!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

6000 posts!!!!

You should receive a special designation.... Sort of like playing checkers and getting "kinged"

Maybe we can create a new level.....


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *fish killer (12/9/2009)*how do you get your rank up plz help me.


Have you tried viagra? If that don't work maybe a lap dance at babes?:letsdrink


----------

